# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Διαδρομος STEALTH 20

## kostas-23

Παιδιά Καλημέρα. Στην πλακέτα του διαδρόμου STELTH 20  οπου υπάρχει κόκκινο καλώδιο ειναι + φάση και όπου μαυρο ειναι -? Π.Χ.εκει που ειναι Μ+ ειναι κόκκινο και Μ- ειναι μαυρο?.΅επίσης εκει που ειναι L ειναι κόκκινο και  N ειναι μαυρο?

----------


## klik

Ετοιμαζεις εκρηξη;  :Smile: 
Μην ανακατεψεις dc (+-) με ac(~)

----------


## chipakos-original

Εν τω μεταξύ αν ανέβαζες μία καθαρή φωτογραφία την πλακέτα του διαδρόμου έχεις περισσότερες πιθανότητες να σου πούμε που πάει το κάθε καλώδιο, παρά έτσι όπως ρωτάς.Πάντως εκεί που λέει L και Ν είναι η εναλλασσόμενη τάση, αλλά μην μας λες για χρώματα, διότι αυτά τα βλέπεις μόνο εσύ που είσαι εκεί.

----------


## kostas-23

Εν τάξει παιδια, θα βρώ την άκρη  σιγά σιγά.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------

